# neurontin



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Docs had my Mom on neutronin to stop her TIA's, sorry I can't help, but it did work for her TIA's.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had it prescribed for myself, didn't help me. Haven't heard of it's use in canines.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, didn't help me either....
This neurologist is of the opinion that a lot of what we attribute to arthritis in our older dogs is, in fact, nerve pain from the spinal cord. He says this is particularly true if the dog tends to drag or scuff his feet when walking. 
I thought it was an interesting concept.
He also said that geriatric dogs can probably benefit greatly from chiropractic intervention as long as it's done by a DVM chiropractor, not just someone who decides to call themself a chiro. He is not in favor of it for humans which is a long, OT story, but does think it's appropriate in old dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our first golden was put on neurontin for about 4 or 5 months with absolutely no improvement. We took him off of it due to the cost (at the time in 2003 it was $80 a month from the human pharmacy) and the fact we were not seeing improvements for his back end weakness. It was recommended by an orthopedic specialist at a big veterinary referral center in this area. 
As far as chiropractic adjustments, we are using an acupuncture veterinarian who does this together with B-12 injections and acupuncture. She taught us massage exercises to help as well. It seems to be helping our dog with his arthritis and hip pain. He doesn't have severe back end weakness like our first golden boy. It is a milder case of back end issues, but a very severe case of hip dysplasia. 
We used a acupuncture veterinarian with our first Golden hip dysplasia boy as well but she did not do chiropracty, B-12 or massage. He responded very well to the acupuncture treatments alone and we continued them until he passed away. All in all the acupuncture treatment was a much better value than the neurontin prescription. 
I am a believer in acupuncture and chiropracty on dogs based on our experience with two senior goldens.
Another benefit of acupuncture is it also can help with allergies as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the reply, that's really good to know. Maybe we'll just stick with the rimadyl...





Dallas Gold said:


> Our first golden was put on neurontin for about 4 or 5 months with absolutely no improvement. We took him off of it due to the cost (at the time in 2003 it was $80 a month from the human pharmacy) and the fact we were not seeing improvements for his back end weakness. It was recommended by an orthopedic specialist at a big veterinary referral center in this area.
> As far as chiropractic adjustments, we are using an acupuncture veterinarian who does this together with B-12 injections and acupuncture. She taught us massage exercises to help as well. It seems to be helping our dog with his arthritis and hip pain. He doesn't have severe back end weakness like our first golden boy. It is a milder case of back end issues, but a very severe case of hip dysplasia.
> We used a acupuncture veterinarian with our first Golden hip dysplasia boy as well but she did not do chiropracty, B-12 or massage. He responded very well to the acupuncture treatments alone and we continued them until he passed away. All in all the acupuncture treatment was a much better value than the neurontin prescription.
> I am a believer in acupuncture and chiropracty on dogs based on our experience with two senior goldens.
> Another benefit of acupuncture is it also can help with allergies as well.


----------

